# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Hevige transpiratie onder mijn oksels

## banana

Ik heb nu al een paar maanden, dat ik transpireer onder de oksels, eerst was het een beetje, toen begon je het te zien, en nou is het echt heel erg, ik doe bijna de helft van mijn kleding niet aan, omdat je het zo erg ziet, het is heel veel en niet normaal. ik spuit sinds een dagen héél veel deo op, maar dat is alleen voor de geur, maar je ruikt het eigelijk niet, net alsof alles wat ik drink, er door mijn oksels weer uitkomt, HELP! wie kan mij helpen? :Confused:  :Frown:  :Confused:

----------


## Tess71

Hallo Banana,

ben je hier al voor bij de huisarts geweest?

Wat ik je kan vertellen is dat een kennis van mij ook heel erg transpireert onder zijn oksels hij gaat dan ook om de paar maanden naar België om zijn oksels in te laten spuiten met Silicone.
het fijne weet ik er niet van maar het schijnt heel goed te werken.
Misschien een idee om dit uit te zoeken.

Heel veel sterkte.

groetjes,

Tess

----------


## Tess71

Ik bedoel Botox en geen siliconen.

Groetjes,

Tess

----------


## Tess71

Ben ik nog een keertje, (3x is scheepsrecht )ik weet hoe erg transpireren kan zijn ik heb het namelijk op mijn hoofdhuid heel erg! Vandaar dat ik even voor je gekeken heb en deze link heb gevonden.

Lees dit maar eens!

www.huidinfo.nl/botox.html

----------


## Agnes574

Banana,

Een normale deo spuitbus gaat jou niet verlossen van je okselzweet helaas.
Ik ben er zelf vorige week voor naar de apotheek geweest en daar vertelden ze me dat!
Ik wilde echter van die grote natte okselzweetplekken op mijn kleding af en mijn apotheekster raadde mij de deo créme van Louis Widmer aan:
s'morgens en s'avonds smeren en het resultaat: een blije,droge Ag  :Wink: 

Probeer ook eens een deo créme...maar zéker géén spuitbus!
Weet ook dat hoe meer je spuit,hoe meer je gaat zweten!

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## voet

hallo 

voor wie veel zweet aan oksels help axitrans heel goed 
toch voor mij 
en voor voeten die heel erg zweten moet je dit ook halen na de apotheek en dit is boorzuurschilfers 
elke dag een kleine koffielepel in elke kous en dit gaat zeker beteren
heb ervarig ermee dus ja 
ik zit nu in mijn laatste jaar medische pedicure en heb het ook zo geleerd en bij iedereen ik het aanraad is er ook tevreden mee 
groetjes

----------


## Liseroos

Hallo

Ik had er ook heel erg last van. Eerst helemaal niet maar het laatste jaar was
het niet te houden ! Ik durfde ook geen kleding meer aan omdat je dan de zweet-
vlekken zag. Mijn uitkomst : Ik ben naar de apotheek gegaan en heb jaar odorex gehaald.
Je kunt het opspuiten op je oksels, dat moet 's avonds. Je hebt het ook in een créme.
Maar het help erg goed. Je moet het om de 3-4 dagen opspuiten.
Mischien is dit wat voor jou ?

x

----------

